# Was wurde aus der HD VMD?



## mixxed_up (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
es gab ja neben Blu-ray und HD DVD noch ein Format namens HD VMD. Aber ich finde darüber nichts mehr, keine Infos was daraus geworden ist. Weiß irgendjemand ob es die HD VMD noch gibt oder ist die auch schon komplett vom Markt genommen worden?

VMD


----------



## HolySh!t (27. Dezember 2009)

oO wusste gar nix darüber is entweder an mir vorübergegangen oder im makrt untergeegangen


----------



## feivel (27. Dezember 2009)

die ist doch nur in china oder?


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich sollte die auch in Deutschland eingeführt werden, in Frankreich gibt es die anscheinend schon lange.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke, dieses Format kommt zu spät, wenn es denn noch kommt. Die BluRay-Entwickler haben den HD-Krieg längst gewonnen und sogar schon den einstigen Feind ins eigene Boot geholt.

Blu-ray Disc ? Wikipedia



> Die BD setzte sich gegen HD DVD und VMD als HD-Mitbewerber durch.


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

es gab doch auch mal so ein hdcd format ... die sollte so weit ich weis mal 175 gb haben. war aber offenbar nur ein labor versuch das stand mal in ner alten encarta version drin ...


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Februar 2010)

Weiß keiner mehr was von der HD VMD? Irgendwas muss doch draus geworden sein. Ich habe immer noch gesucht und nichts vom einstellen dieses Projektes gesehen ...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Weiß keiner mehr was von der HD VMD? Irgendwas muss doch draus geworden sein. Ich habe immer noch gesucht und nichts vom einstellen dieses Projektes gesehen ...



Der Markt ist halt nicht groß genug für noch ein HD-Medium, sonst hätten auch HD-DVD und BD koexistieren können, aber einer musste halt verschwinden. BluRay ist heute zu weit verbreitet, als dass sich da VMD noch groß durchsetzen könnte.
Ich würde auch keinen Sinn darin sehen, jetzt noch ein Format auf den Markt zu prügeln, wo schon relativ viele einen BD-Player haben.



> Eigentlich sollte die auch in Deutschland eingeführt werden, in Frankreich gibt es die anscheinend schon lange.



Zumindest bei Amazon.fr findet sich praktisch nicht ein sinnvolles Ergebnis, wenn man nach VMD sucht. Bei BluRay sieht es ganz anders aus.


----------



## Jan565 (2. Februar 2010)

HD VMD hat hier doch nie wirklich eine chance bekommen. Ich kenne auch nur BD und HD-DVD. Wobei HD-DVD erst von Microsoft so groß gelobt wurde und behaupteten BD ist nicht die Zukunft. Naja, sieht damit voll auf die Nase gefallen. Ich frage mich aber, was kommt nach BD? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es Theoretisch möglich ist, 1TB auf eine solche Scheibe zu bekommen. Aber sowas wird die Zukunft zeigen.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> HD VMD hat hier doch nie wirklich eine chance bekommen. Ich kenne auch nur BD und HD-DVD. Wobei HD-DVD erst von Microsoft so groß gelobt wurde und behaupteten BD ist nicht die Zukunft. Naja, sieht damit voll auf die Nase gefallen.



Eigentlich hatten sie auch recht, die HD-DVD hatte zu Anfang weniger technische Macken als die BD - und war billiger.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Februar 2010)

Jab eigentlich sprach zu Beginn einiges mehr für die HD-DVD als für die BD, naja aber dann sind ja plötzlich alle Filmstudios und Multimediafirmen auf Sonys Seite gewechselt, ganz freiwillig natürlich. Und die technischen Möglichkeiten der BD haben sich ja auch schon weiterentwickelt. Ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich eigentlich in der Zukunft eher auf Flashmedien, vielleicht nicht in der nächsten Generation aber bald halt^^ Obwohl ja in fast allen Science-Fiction Filmen, die in der Zukunft spielen auch optische Medien benutzt werden


----------



## Superwip (2. Februar 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber, was kommt nach BD? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es Theoretisch möglich ist, 1TB auf eine solche Scheibe zu bekommen. Aber sowas wird die Zukunft zeigen.



HDVs (Holographic Versatile Disc)



> HVDs sollen eine Kapazität von bis zu 3,9 Terabyte erreichen, was etwa dem Zehnfachen der größten realisierten Blu-ray Disc (400 GB) entspricht, und eine Transferrate von 1 Gbit/s bei einfacher Rotationsgeschwindigkeit (im Vergleich zu 54 Mbit/s bei der Blu-ray Disc, 10,8 Mbit/s bei der DVD und 1,22 Mbit/s bei der CD) erreichen. Damit sind sie die ersten optischen Speichersysteme, deren Leistungswerte mit Festplatten vergleichbar sind. Laufwerke mit höherer Rotationsgeschwindigkeit (z. B. 8 ×) sind dabei durchaus denkbar.



Holographic Versatile Disc ? Wikipedia



> Obwohl ja in fast allen Science-Fiction Filmen, die in der Zukunft spielen auch optische Medien benutzt werden



Wie etwa in Star Wars Episode IV... heute denkt man garnicht großartig darüber nach, aber als der Film rausgekommen ist war die Silberscheibe mit den Plänen und technischen Daten des Todessterns vermutlich genauso futuristisch wie die Hologramme oder der Hyperantrieb ^^


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Februar 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> HDVs (Holographic Versatile Disc)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huch HDV´s
*will haben will haben*


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Februar 2010)

Trotzdem ist es ziemlich komisch dass ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS mehr zur HD VMD zu hören und finden ist.
Interessant fand ich es auch, da die HD VMD den selben Laser wie DVDs verwendet und damit auf normalen DVD Playern abspielbar wäre. Aber es scheint vollkommen tot zu sein.
Auf HVD's würden dann wahrscheinlich dann Filme in UHDV gespeichert werden.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Ultra High Definition Video oder UHDV ist ein digitales Videoformat, das von NHK in Japan in Zusammenarbeit mit der dortigen Geräteindustrie entwickelt wurde.
> 
> Das Format bietet eine höhere Auflösung als 35-mm-Film und umfasst Linsen, Kameras, Projektoren und Rekorder. UHDV verwendet maximal 33 Millionen Bildpunkte.
> 
> ...


----------

